# Drill Press Table Lift



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Good Morning All,
:help: I have a older Craftsman Floor model drill press. Problem being, it has not got the crank to raise the table and was never set up with one. It is a large cast table, it is easy enough to let it down. But getting it back up. Have any of you had this problem and how have they fixed it ? I've thought of using a long ram jack. Then to attach it is something that has been something I have not been able to solve. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If it were me, i'd first check here:Craftsman Drill Press Parts : eReplacementParts.com

I'd figure out what was missing, if they didn't have it for my drill press, i'd work at finding a similar c-man model and call ereplacement parts to see what might interchange. Might be cheaper than dedicating a jack to it.
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Good Morning All,
> :help: I have a older Craftsman Floor model drill press. Problem being, it has not got the crank to raise the table and was never set up with one. It is a large cast table, it is easy enough to let it down. But getting it back up. Have any of you had this problem and how have they fixed it ? I've thought of using a long ram jack. Then to attach it is something that has been something I have not been able to solve. Thanks for any help I can get.


add a flat strap ratcheting crank handle winch like you find on boat trailers and the like...

10 bucks.. HF...


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> add a flat strap ratcheting crank handle winch like you find on boat trailers and the like...
> 
> 10 bucks.. HF...


Thank You Stick, I'll have to look at that idea.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another way to consider as a table lift is to use an Acme threaded rod and nut, or even just a very inexpensive threaded rod and nut - McMaster Carr have about all you might need and I recommend as their rod materials are a lot better then the local hardware/big box stores McMaster-Carr. Of course, nothing is inexpensive any longer.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Good Morning All,
> :help: I have a older Craftsman Floor model drill press. Problem being, it has not got the crank to raise the table and was never set up with one. It is a large cast table, it is easy enough to let it down. But getting it back up. Have any of you had this problem and how have they fixed it ? I've thought of using a long ram jack. Then to attach it is something that has been something I have not been able to solve. Thanks for any help I can get.


It might be worth it to get something like this...maybe one of these made for another model and installed on yours...?


----------



## bwiseman (Aug 17, 2011)

Gene, there are various links on google describing a pulley /cable system using a counterweight which rides up and down inside the support column. The rise and fall of the table is easily achieved by hand with little effort.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. You have given me a lot of ideas to think about.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I have used a pulley and cable system and the springs from an overhead garage door to solve this problem in the past.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have an Craftsman drill press with the T-slot table that was almost impossible to raise (it lowered just fine!). Sears made a lift for this that I bought around 1982 that works very well. Not sure where you might find one today but well worth looking.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

senebraskaee said:


> I feel your pain. I have an Craftsman drill press with the T-slot table that was almost impossible to raise (it lowered just fine!). Sears made a lift for this that I bought around 1982 that works very well. Not sure where you might find one today but well worth looking.


Thanks Mike, Looking at the picture that look just like my drill press. 30 years ago for the attachment. That sounds about right. I bought my press at least 25 used. $125.00 used very little. Definitely not a HF drill press. :lol: You don't have a extra laying around do you.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Thanks Mike, Looking at the picture that look just like my drill press. 30 years ago for the attachment. That sounds about right. I bought my press at least 25 used. $125.00 used very little. Definitely not a HF drill press. :lol: You don't have a extra laying around do you.


Sorry, no spares! :fie: 
I bought my drill press new in 1980 and it has served me well. I also bought the low speed adapter (an extra pulley, shaft and two belts) that reduces the speed to ultra-slow which works great for drilling stainless steel. Definitely got my $185 worth!


----------

